# Giant’s new gravel bike



## Rashadabd

It looks good. I like it. 

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-revolt-advanced-2019

https://bikerumor.com/2018/08/15/gi...eased-compliance-and-specific-geo-for-gravel/


----------



## Tallboy1959

Looks tasty.


----------



## JBarney

And carbon wheels!


----------



## Rashadabd

JBarney said:


> And carbon wheels!


Ultegra and carbon wheels for $3300 or less on a legit gravel bike with a quality carbon frame is a pretty good value no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Srode

Looks nice!


----------



## Lombard

Rashadabd said:


> Ultegra and carbon wheels for $3300 or less on a legit gravel bike with a quality carbon frame is a pretty good value no matter how you slice it.


Giant puts their name on the cheapest wheels they can find. Just because the wheels are carbon, I don't expect them to be very good. There are no free lunches.

I like that they put a 32/48 crankset and an 11-34T cassette on it. Note though that the crankset is Praxis, not Ultegra. Another cost saver for Giant.


----------



## Rashadabd

Lombard said:


> Giant puts their name on the cheapest wheels they can find. Just because the wheels are carbon, I don't expect them to be very good. There are no free lunches.
> 
> I like that they put a 32/48 crankset and an 11-34T cassette on it. Note though that the crankset is Praxis, not Ultegra. Another cost saver for Giant.


Giant actually makes their own wheels like they do their bikes. Their wheels have received pretty positive reviews actually. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/reviews/wheels/giant-slr-1-disc-full-carbon-42-wheels


----------



## Marc

Lombard said:


> Giant puts their name on the cheapest wheels they can find. Just because the wheels are carbon, I don't expect them to be very good. There are no free lunches.
> 
> I like that they put a 32/48 crankset and an 11-34T cassette on it. *Note though that the crankset is Praxis, not Ultegra. Another cost saver for Giant*.


It isn't really a matter of cost saving....Shimano is very limited in their gearing options for road BB width:

53/39
52/36
50/34
46/36

3 of those options are simply overgeared for unpaved riding....and the CX crank loses the low end of the compact while sacrificing the high-end to something more reasonable. Shimano really needs to break into the sub-compact market which they haven't done. Because their CX crank is a CX crank--not suited to long gravel rides/races.


----------



## Lombard

Marc said:


> It isn't really a matter of cost saving....Shimano is very limited in their gearing options for road BB width:
> 
> 53/39
> 52/36
> 50/34
> 46/36
> 
> 3 of those options are simply overgeared for unpaved riding....and the CX crank loses the low end of the compact while sacrificing the high-end to something more reasonable. Shimano really needs to break into the sub-compact market which they haven't done. Because their CX crank is a CX crank--not suited to long gravel rides/races.


What Shimano has in quality, they lose in options. They usually wait until someone else tries something before they try that part of the market. They probably won't act until they start to take a hit in sales. Too bad, but I guess it works for them.


----------



## Rashadabd

I was able to test one of these today and it is outstanding. I rode the Sram Apex spec’d bike and tested it back to back with a Specialized Diverge and 2019 Salsa Warbird. I would choose the Revolt Advanced 10/10 times hands down. It was the first bike I have ridden that qualifies as a TRUE all surface bike. It absolutely felt like if you put a decent set of road wheels and tires on this bike it would not only hold its own, it would actually be a good road bike. With 40-42mm tires, it’s a top notch gravel racer. With 650b wheels, my guess is it would be a really good light trail adventure bike. Great bike. It’s at the top of my list by a considerable margin. Bikes in my size probably won’t be available until the end of the year though.


----------



## Tallboy1959

What size are you looking for?


----------



## Rashadabd

Tallboy1959 said:


> What size are you looking for?


Small. I am torn between the 2 and the 0. I don’t really think I want a Sram 1x setup.


----------



## M-theory

Rashadabd said:


> Small. I am torn between the 2 and the 0. I don’t really think I want a Sram 1x setup.


Yup, the Sram 1X option seems to be spreading like cancer on gravel bikes. I don't like the way Sram shifts to begin with, but the 1x is adding insult to injury.


----------



## Rashadabd

I have decided to go with the Revolt Advanced 0. There's just too much value there and the 2 has that Giant Coduct Hydro system which reportedly adds a considerable amount of weight and is pretty ugly in my opinion. I am probably trading in at least one of my other bikes to offset some of the cost. The trade-in programs around here are my favorite aspect of buying bikes in Colorado.


----------



## Rashadabd




----------



## M-theory

Rashadabd said:


> I was able to test one of these today and it is outstanding. I rode the Sram Apex spec’d bike and tested it back to back with a Specialized Diverge and 2019 Salsa Warbird. I would choose the Revolt Advanced 10/10 times hands down. It was the first bike I have ridden that qualifies as a TRUE all surface bike. It absolutely felt like if you put a decent set of road wheels and tires on this bike it would not only hold its own, it would actually be a good road bike. With 40-42mm tires, it’s a top notch gravel racer. With 650b wheels, my guess is it would be a really good light trail adventure bike. Great bike. It’s at the top of my list by a considerable margin. Bikes in my size probably won’t be available until the end of the year though.


How was it better than the Diverge? Better geometry?, smoother ride? Was it lighter in weight? Which model Diverge was it that you tested?


----------



## Rashadabd

Of the three bikes I tested and with my Domane thrown in for good measure, it felt the “raciest.” By that, I mean it felt a lot like a high quality road race bike to me on the stiffness/efficiency scale (like a wide tired TCR, etc.). The Diverge and Domane beat it hands down in the comfort department if that’s your focus, but the big tires that can be run at lower pressures kind of negate some of that IMO. 

The Diverge was my second favorite of the bikes I tested that day if that matters to you and I think I would get it over a Trek Checkpoint and a Salsa Warbird. It would probably be my first choice if I was riding super bumpy/rocky terrain all of the time as well. I like speed though, so on your standard gravel/dirt road the Revolt Advanced is more my thing. 

The Diverge model I tested was the one with the Tiagra hydro groupset. Both the Warbird and Revolt had Apex 1x systems.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here’s more info based on the prototype that was being tested before the official release. 

https://www.cxmagazine.com/giant-revolt-advanced-gravel-bike-josh-berry-2018

https://www.cxmagazine.com/giant-revolt-advanced-gravel-bike-josh-berry-2018


----------



## M-theory

OK, thanks....so I think I know where you coming from. I've test-ridden the TCR and the lateral stiffness was very noticeable, very racy. I had a similar feeling when testing the Niner RLT RDO, which has an over-sized down-tube. Whether that translates to actual speed or the 'feeling' of speed is debate-able, but either way it is not the highest priority for me.

As a shorter person, I really the compact geometry of these gravel bikes. I currently own a Sequoia Elite (w/ Shimano components), and it just really fits me well. I also love the steel ride. But of course it's a bit heavy, 27lbs, so that's why I am considering getting a CF bike (like the Diverge) that would be around 20 lbs. As an alternative ride. But I should probably sell some of my other bikes before getting a new one.


----------



## Rashadabd

M-theory said:


> OK, thanks....so I think I know where you coming from. I've test-ridden the TCR and the lateral stiffness was very noticeable, very racy. I had a similar feeling when testing the Niner RLT RDO, which has an over-sized down-tube. Whether that translates to actual speed or the 'feeling' of speed is debate-able, but either way it is not the highest priority for me.
> 
> As a shorter person, I really the compact geometry of these gravel bikes. I currently own a Sequoia Elite (w/ Shimano components), and it just really fits me well. I also love the steel ride. But of course it's a bit heavy, 27lbs, so that's why I am considering getting a CF bike (like the Diverge) that would be around 20 lbs. As an alternative ride. But I should probably sell some of my other bikes before getting a new one.


No problem. The other big benefit is value. The 105 equipped Diverge and Warbird are like $3000 or more. You get a whole lot more with Giant at a similar price. 

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/warbird/2019_warbird_carbon_105_700

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/mens-diverge-sport/p/154625?color=227304-154625

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/revolt-advanced-0


----------



## Srode

I haven't seen any published weights for the Giant yet - which would be interesting. I wish they had a frame only option, doesn't seem that's available yet either.


----------



## Rashadabd

Srode said:


> I haven't seen any published weights for the Giant yet - which would be interesting. I wish they had a frame only option, doesn't seem that's available yet either.


Me either. It seems like Trek is the only major manufacturer that shares that info these days. I can say it seemed to feel like it is around the same weight as my Trek Domane SL. I definitely wish they offered a frameset only option, but they don’t at this point and time.


----------



## Rashadabd

M-theory said:


> Yup, the Sram 1X option seems to be spreading like cancer on gravel bikes. I don't like the way Sram shifts to begin with, but the 1x is adding insult to injury.


I think Shimano and Sram are actually pretty close performance wise these days. I agree that wasn’t the case a few years back though and I prefer Shimano shifting tech as well, but I don’t hate Sram. 

It looks like Sram might be taking another step forward this year. They are reportedly moving toward wider 12 spd gear ratios and clutch derailleurs.

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/11/2019-sram-red-etap-goes-12-speed/


----------



## threefire

I don't care about the componentry etc. Yeah, Praxis saves cost and are not going for very much on the 2nd hand market, etc. (sold my for like $50) . But so what? 

In terms of value, sure Giant is the biggest manufacturer in the world and value has been their strategy the whole time anyways, so that part is always a given. Thanks to Giant's semi-automated manufacturing processes (similar to Tesla) their raw cost for making a mid-level carbon frame is barely US$150 with the paint job (without paintjob more like $120). 

The key is the new geometry. A 530-550 top tube (for size S and M) means traditional road top tube length and traditional road stem length, which means the hand position especially in the hoods would be about about 160mm more "forward" than on a XC MTB. 

That coupled w/ a 70.5 degree MTB type head angle the handling could be a bit more funky. 

Besides, gravel bikes are a fad anyway. How many people spend more than even 40% of their riding time on actual "GRAVEL" anyway? Just get a hardtail and a disc roadie, you have covered 99.9999999% of your cycling needs.


----------



## Rashadabd

threefire said:


> I don't care about the componentry etc. Yeah, Praxis saves cost and are not going for very much on the 2nd hand market, etc. (sold my for like $50) . But so what?
> 
> In terms of value, sure Giant is the biggest manufacturer in the world and value has been their strategy the whole time anyways, so that part is always a given. Thanks to Giant's semi-automated manufacturing processes (similar to Tesla) their raw cost for making a mid-level carbon frame is barely US$150 with the paint job (without paintjob more like $120).
> 
> The key is the new geometry. A 530-550 top tube (for size S and M) means traditional road top tube length and traditional road stem length, which means the hand position especially in the hoods would be about about 160mm more "forward" than on a XC MTB.
> 
> That coupled w/ a 70.5 degree MTB type head angle the handling could be a bit more funky.
> 
> Besides, gravel bikes are a fad anyway. How many people spend more than even 40% of their riding time on actual "GRAVEL" anyway? Just get a hardtail and a disc roadie, you have covered 99.9999999% of your cycling needs.


I think you are living in the past a bit. Now, more riders every day are spending more than 40% of their riding time on gravel and dirt roads. Tons of people here in Colorado do and I know a bunch do in the Midwest and in Utah as well. In fact, pretty much everyone acknowledges it’s the fastest growing segment in cycling. I feel comfortable saying it is here to stay. 5-10 years ago, your statement made a lot more sense, but things have changed my friend. 

https://www.outsideonline.com/2332511/gravel-bike-road-cycling-gear

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/01/wit...ding-on-the-rise-we-ask-is-road-cycling-dead/


----------



## Rashadabd

threefire said:


> I don't care about the componentry etc. Yeah, Praxis saves cost and are not going for very much on the 2nd hand market, etc. (sold my for like $50) . But so what?
> 
> In terms of value, sure Giant is the biggest manufacturer in the world and value has been their strategy the whole time anyways, so that part is always a given. Thanks to Giant's semi-automated manufacturing processes (similar to Tesla) their raw cost for making a mid-level carbon frame is barely US$150 with the paint job (without paintjob more like $120).
> 
> The key is the new geometry. A 530-550 top tube (for size S and M) means traditional road top tube length and traditional road stem length, which means the hand position especially in the hoods would be about about 160mm more "forward" than on a XC MTB.
> 
> That coupled w/ a 70.5 degree MTB type head angle the handling could be a bit more funky.
> 
> Besides, gravel bikes are a fad anyway. How many people spend more than even 40% of their riding time on actual "GRAVEL" anyway? Just get a hardtail and a disc roadie, you have covered 99.9999999% of your cycling needs.


The handling wasn’t “funky” at all either btw. It pretty much handled like any other road or endurance race bike. I don’t think any of the gravel bikes I have tested handle in a way I would describe as “funky” to be honest. Some of this sounds like wishful thinking on your part or regurgitated outdated arguments from a few years or so ago that have been disproven and/or ignored.


----------



## Lombard

Rashadabd said:


> The handling wasn’t “funky” at all either btw. It pretty much handled like any other road or endurance race bike. I don’t think any of the gravel bikes I have tested handle in a way I would describe as “funky” to be honest. Some of this sounds like wishful thinking on your part or regurgitated outdated arguments from a few years or so ago that have been disproven long ago and/or ignored.


^This.^

I have to say that my gravel bike handles pretty much the same as my road bike, but with more stability and the ability to go places I can't go on my road bike. And it doesn't really feel much slower either.

Gravel bikes were designed foe mixed riding where you have both paved roads and dirt/gravel roads. So the argument "just get a roadie and a mountain bike" doesn't hold water. I can't ride two bikes on the same ride.

Gravel bikes are probably closest to a touring bike, but lighter and many could certainly be used for loaded touring.


----------



## Rashadabd

This is an interesting set of videos. I sincerely hope his assessment of the bike’s weight is off or Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## Rashadabd




----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like it might not be Di2 compatible as well.


----------



## M-theory

Rashadabd said:


> This is an interesting set of videos. I sincerely hope his assessment of the bike’s weight is off or Houston, we have a problem.


His estimate of 26 lbs is way off. 
On the upper right corner of the Giant website, click on the flag icon to switch to the Japanese website. The Japanese website is the only country that indicates the weight as part of the specs. The Revolt Advanced 2 is there and the weight given is 9.5 kgs,(21 lbs). I would assume the the Advanced 0 is under 20 lbs.


----------



## Rashadabd

M-theory said:


> His estimate of 26 lbs is way off.
> On the upper right corner of the Giant website, click on the flag icon to switch to the Japanese website. The Japanese website is the only country that indicates the weight as part of the specs. The Revolt Advanced 2 is there and the weight given is 9.5 kgs,(21 lbs). I would assume the the Advanced 0 is under 20 lbs.


I sure hope so, because with the Di2 issue, that combo could be a deal breaker for me. The higher end Diverge bikes are coming in at 18-19 pounds stock and are Di2 and dropper post compatible by comparison.


----------



## Srode

Yeah, they lost me when it wasn't Di2 compatible. What were they thinking? That's just archaic.


----------



## Rashadabd

Srode said:


> Yeah, they lost me when it wasn't Di2 compatible. What were they thinking? That's just archaic.


Feeling pretty bummed about the whole situation as well.


----------



## Tallboy1959

I got to ride one of these today. My first ever gravel ride. But I agree with the poster a couple up who said it felt like a road race bike for the gravel. I absolutely loved it. I felt very confident in the technical/singletrack, which I didn't expect. I weighed the complete XL after the ride. 22.5. It was the least expensive of the three. Me thinks it's time to order a bike.


----------



## jmess

*Di2 can work for Revolt*

There is a guy on YouTube that upgraded his new Revolt with Di2. He cut the FD cable and ran it down the FD hole in the frame then soldered the wires and heat shrinked the connections. He secured the FD cable to the backside of the seat tube using Shimano external Di2 cable brackets that stick to the frame. Other than the FD cable frame hole not being big enough to allow the Di2 cable connector through, I think that was the only issue he had.

Pretty easy work around.



Rashadabd said:


> Feeling pretty bummed about the whole situation as well.


----------



## Tallboy1959

That you tube video bike came out really nice.


----------



## Rashadabd

jmess said:


> There is a guy on YouTube that upgraded his new Revolt with Di2. He cut the FD cable and ran it down the FD hole in the frame then soldered the wires and heat shrinked the connections. He secured the FD cable to the backside of the seat tube using Shimano external Di2 cable brackets that stick to the frame. Other than the FD cable frame hole not being big enough to allow the Di2 cable connector through, I think that was the only issue he had.
> 
> Pretty easy work around.


Yeah, I posted those videos above during the initial discussion. I'm just not into the idea of buying a bike that I have to punch holes in to run Di2 in 2018. I actually don't get what Giant was thinking. It also voids your nice lifetime warranty.


----------



## Tallboy1959

He replied to the comment about weight on the third video that his scale was way off (don't think he said how much, would have been helpful) and that he bought another scale. Like I said in one of my posts. I weighed my XL demo complete bike at 22.5 and maybe my scale is off?. I have the 2000.00 version and may just keep it with a few changes. I thought the handling was awesome by the way.


----------



## Srode

22.5lbs is a bit heavy even for a gravel bike - the whole enchilada doesn't appear to offer anything would consider an upgrade to my going on 4 year old Di2 aluminum framed Niner RLT9.


----------



## Lombard

Srode said:


> 22.5lbs is a bit heavy even for a gravel bike - the whole enchilada doesn't appear to offer anything would consider an upgrade to my going on 4 year old Di2 aluminum framed Niner RLT9.


My gravel bike is 23lbs. and I can assure you it does not hold me back.

Don't fall for being too obsessed with weight.


----------



## Srode

Lombard said:


> My gravel bike is 23lbs. and I can assure you it does not hold me back.
> 
> Don't fall for being too obsessed with weight.


What kind of bike is it, steel frame? The areas I ride gravel have lots of climbing, averaging 100 feet per mile with a few 18% grades thrown in is pretty typical. In this environment a heavier bike is not something i consider an upgrade particularly when it offers nothing else that is compellingly helpful either. I'll stick with my apparently lighter than carbon aluminum framed 20lb RLT9 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lombard

Srode said:


> What kind of bike is it, steel frame? The areas I ride gravel have lots of climbing, averaging 100 feet per mile with a few 18% grades thrown in is pretty typical. In this environment a heavier bike is not something i consider an upgrade particularly when it offers nothing else that is compellingly helpful either. I'll stick with my apparently lighter than carbon aluminum framed 20lb RLT9 :thumbsup:


Yes, it has a Jamis Renegade Exploit with a Reynolds 631 CroMo frame. I was amazed how well it climbs and is really stable.


----------



## Rashadabd

Srode said:


> What kind of bike is it, steel frame? The areas I ride gravel have lots of climbing, averaging 100 feet per mile with a few 18% grades thrown in is pretty typical. In this environment a heavier bike is not something i consider an upgrade particularly when it offers nothing else that is compellingly helpful either. I'll stick with my apparently lighter than carbon aluminum framed 20lb RLT9 :thumbsup:


I live in Colorado, so this my reality as well. There’s lots of challenging climbing to deal with pretty much regardless of where you ride (+ altitude). I had two more test rides today that I feel settled things today based on these very issues. I will post about it in a bit.


----------



## Tallboy1959

I picked up my Revolt 0 up last Wednesday. It weighs 20.37 ready to ride and it is an XL. Went for a 55 mile mixed road Gravel/dirt ride yesterday. I love transitioning between pavement to dirt and back to pavement on the same ride. A LOT of fun. I predict 40-60 percent of my rides will be on this bike in the next year. Very happy with my decision.


----------



## jimmyihatetoregister

Where did you get your Revolt TB?


----------



## Tallboy1959

6fifteen Cyclery in Danville, CA.
Great shop. 
They also have a full size run of The Revolt Demo bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd

Tallboy1959 said:


> I picked up my Revolt 0 up last Wednesday. It weighs 20.37 ready to ride and it is an XL. Went for a 55 mile mixed road Gravel/dirt ride yesterday. I love transitioning between pavement to dirt and back to pavement on the same ride. A LOT of fun. I predict 40-60 percent of my rides will be on this bike in the next year. Very happy with my decision.


That's where it's at for road riding IMO. I love mixed terrain riding, nothing compares to it to on the fun scale for me. Enjoy that thing man and keep us posted on your adventures!


----------



## Tallboy1959

Am definitely loving this thing. My poor road bike is sitting in the garage, haven't ridden it since I demoed the Giant loaner. Went exploring again today. Lots o fun.


----------



## Enoch562

I got a M/L. Mine weighed 19.8lbs with flat plastic steel caged pedals in show room. I put my road wheels and tires on it and got it down 17.8. Added Garmin , my cages and speedplay Pedals came to 18.5.


----------



## Alfy

Hello I'm new to the forum and sorry if I use the translator (my English is bad) I'm about to order a Revolt and in addition to having the doubt between version 0 and 2 I have a doubt about the size.Where I live have been delivered very few bikes and I have no way to try it in person.I would be riding between sizes M and ML my measurements are 5'10"horse 33.5" tall and I pedal to 30 "center saddle.I am oriented to the ML size that seems to me the most similar to my synapse 22 ''.I would have the saddle and the handlebar at the same height only that I fear to find myself then with a bike too long and complicated to drive. I would be very happy if you could help me thanks</pre>


----------



## Lombard

It's hard to say what Giant's M and ML are in actual number sizes. I am guessing M is 54cm and ML is 56cm. ML would probably be closest to your Synapse if it's a 22". 22" = 56cm.

At 5' 10", if your inseam is 33.5", I'm guessing your torso (middle section) is pretty short, so you may need to change to a shorter stem to get the correct reach.

If you go with the smaller M size, your reach would probably be correct, but the shorter stack will put you in a very low handlebar position - probably not what you want if you're used to a Synapse.


----------



## Alfy

Let's say that a position with the low handlebars is what I absolutely do not want from a bike endurance I think I will eventually go for the ML size.the fact remains that you can not try the drivability of the bike as I do not intend to make only smooth roads leaves me many doubts.<body id="cke_pastebin" style="position: absolute; top: 0px; width: 1px; height: 1px; overflow: hidden; left: -1000px;">the fact remains that you can not try the drivability of the bike as I do not intend to make only smooth roads leaves me many doubts.Let's say that a position with the low handlebars is what I absolutely do not want from a bike endurance I think I will eventually go for the ML size.the fact remains that you can not try the drivability of the bike as I do not intend to make only smooth roads leaves me many doubts.</body>


----------



## j102

Enoch562 said:


> I got a M/L. Mine weighed 19.8lbs with flat plastic steel caged pedals in show room. I put my road wheels and tires on it and got it down 17.8. Added Garmin , my cages and speedplay Pedals came to 18.5


Congrats! Nice weight. What model did you get?


----------



## j102

Rashadabd said:


> I have decided to go with the Revolt Advanced 0. There's just too much value there and the 2 has that Giant Coduct Hydro system which reportedly adds a considerable amount of weight and is pretty ugly in my opinion. I am probably trading in at least one of my other bikes to offset some of the cost. The trade-in programs around here are my favorite aspect of buying bikes in Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 324183


Congrats! It is definitely a nice bike at a great price. I have an aluminum Diverge and have been thinking of replacing it with a carbon Diverge, but the price of the Giant Revolt is hard to beat.
I agree, the Giant Conduct Hydro system on the Revolt 2 is ugly and heavy.


----------



## Alfy

Enoch562 said:


> I got a M/L. Mine weighed 19.8lbs with flat plastic steel caged pedals in show room. I put my road wheels and tires on it and got it down 17.8. Added Garmin , my cages and speedplay Pedals came to 18.5




hello if you do not create problems you can indicate your measurements would help me in the search for the size that suits me​


----------



## rideit

Quick q for anyone with a revolt 2, did the bike come with 6 bolt or center lock disc mounts? Thanks!


----------



## Devastazione

Tallboy1959 said:


> Am definitely loving this thing. My poor road bike is sitting in the garage, haven't ridden it since I demoed the Giant loaner. Went exploring again today. Lots o fun.


That’s most likely what I intend to do once i’ll get one, keep my Colnago for weekend rides when traffic is manageable and go back to fire roads during the week. Can’t wait to have it !


----------

